
Berlin’s drug dealers adapt to life under coronavirus lockdown - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/4c2c149b-af73-4f07-8b13-67b264f2f7aa
======
samizdis
"Amazon and others will be delivering groceries via drone to your doorstep,
and in a similar way we will reach a time when drug dealers are delivering
your daily, weekly, or monthly hit via a drone to your windowsill.”

------
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/18vnO](https://archive.is/18vnO)

~~~
pepe56
403 forbidden?

